# Blood work.



## mrSlate (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok help me out guys. I recently got my blood work back for my total and free t. My total is self explanatory but the free t gives a reference range but doesn't explain the measurement scale i.e nmol, pg, ng etc. Here's a cut and paste of the result. 

Component Results
ComponentStandard RangeYour ValueFlag
Testosterone Total160-728 ng/dL845High according to there ranges. 

Testosterone Free 0.932<--not sure what measurement that is. 
Male (17 - 65 yrs): 0.091 - 0.579
Female (17 - 50 yrs): 0.003 - 0.037
Post menopause FE (untreated): 0.002 - 0.037. No e2 test yet my doc is an ass and said he wouldn't order it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2013)

Test results aside if your doc would refuse for absolutely no reason to test e2 you are not going to get successful trt thru him.


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 29, 2013)

Gotta test E2.  There are private labs where you can get your own blood work done.  It is cheap, fast and only you see the results.  You can share it with your doctor if you choose to.  

Not sure what scale that Free T is in.  Call you clinic and ask.


----------



## mrSlate (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah my gp is quite the pompous ass. I pretty much fired him. Like he he gives a shit anyway. I'm just another cog in the wonderful world of the managed care gear. 
I was trying to avoid the out of pocket blood work. I guess I'll bite the bullet and get the female hormone panel. As far as the free t goes thats a good idea mega. I didn't think to call the lab.


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 30, 2013)

The Female Hormone Panel is only about $50.  Here is a coupon code good through the end of December in case you don't have one.  ke8gbah


----------

